# The Dresden Files



## Rosemary (Oct 28, 2005)

Found this article in the newspaper -

Nicolas Cage is to be the executive producer of a two-hour pilot for a series titled the Dresden Files.  These are based on Jim Butcher's best selling novels.

It centres around a wizard with paranormal abilities, with which to help the police solve crimes in an American City.

1.  Has anyone read Jim Butcher's books?
2.  A wizard in modern times?
3.  What will the classification be?   Fantasy?


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 28, 2005)

Not heard anything about this one... Sounds interesting... I enjoy a lot of Nicholas Cage's stuff...


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd heard that it was being thought about but I didn't know that they actually had people attached to it.

The Dresden Files are very good reads - fast-paced, well characterized and somewhat wry and funny. They would make perfect tv fodder.

I'd say this is fantasy, he is a wizard with magical powers and ends up running into evil vampires, neutral vampires, demons, werewolves, the sidhe, etc. 

He drives a beat-up Volkswagon Beetle, lives in a basement apartment with few modern amenities (his magic interferes with electricity), his cat and his helpful spirit who lives in a skull...

Good stuff!


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 30, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I'd heard that it was being thought about but I didn't know that they actually had people attached to it.
> 
> The Dresden Files are very good reads - fast-paced, well characterized and somewhat wry and funny. They would make perfect tv fodder.
> 
> ...


Certainly sounds different!  Not sure how I would like a 'modern setting'for a fantasy story...


----------



## kaneda (Oct 31, 2005)

I've read the first four books, I loved the first three books - the humour is quite dark! The forth book I didn't enjoy AS MUCH but I still finished it quickly. i do love the series and want to get the fifth book (but my bookshops never seem to stock it). Its nothing special, but they're definatly a fun read! The series is basically a detective story - with magic on the side 

One thing that dwndrgn didn't mention is that Dresden is listed in the phone book as a wizard haha.  

Nicholas cage though argh


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't believe Nicholas Cage is to be in it, just producing.


----------



## kaneda (Nov 2, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I don't believe Nicholas Cage is to be in it, just producing.



My '' was just a reaction to nicholas cage in genral


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 22, 2006)

*bumping this thread for discussion*

SciFi Channel and Lions Gate films are producing this as a TV series to begin in January 2007.


----------

